
Girls-only app uses AI to screen users’ genders - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2020/2/7/21128236/gender-app-giggle-women-ai-screen-trans-social
======
thismyrealone
> Giggle, founded by Australian screenwriter Sall Grover, supposedly looks at
> the bone structure of a person’s face to determine their gender.

Maybe they should be measuring skull size instead.

~~~
dylz
The tweet that this started with has turned into a rather funny chain of
bearded men posting their "verified by AI acceptances" and how messed up the
whole process is, while women (both cis and trans) have been posting their
rejections about how they're too manly.

Meanwhile, the founder is doing desperate damage control while telling people
it isn't racist or sexist and has nothing to do with skull size.

Lovely. As a bonus, it appears they don't really validate anything and you can
just send an accepted API call? WTF?

~~~
minimaxir
Where are these tweets? I can't find them.

~~~
dylz
The original is now protected. Some replies:

[https://twitter.com/Authw8/status/1225596902567292928](https://twitter.com/Authw8/status/1225596902567292928)

[https://twitter.com/Scooz_virtual/status/1225594955105816581](https://twitter.com/Scooz_virtual/status/1225594955105816581)

[https://twitter.com/mediumeli/status/1225589175107244034](https://twitter.com/mediumeli/status/1225589175107244034)

Some of the posts also say that women are being forced to smile to pass.

